# Best glass cleaner??



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just wondered as my current tinted windows are started to flake and deteriorating, I'm getting my windows re-tinted so wondered a safe window cleaner which won't affect the film?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

stoners invisible glass.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Stoner Invisible Glass,its the only one that i use now its quality.SJ.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

I use 3M glass cleaner and like it a lot. It claims to be safe for tints as well


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

+3 for invisible glass


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Aristowax Invisible Window Cleaner-750ml. £1 @ B&M


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

3m glass cleaner.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

+4 for Invisible Glass


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

AF Fast Glass for me ... tint safe as well


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

Stoner Invisible :thumb:


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is stoner invisible safe on tint film then? As this seems the winner


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

potter88 said:


> Is stoner invisible safe on tint film then? As this seems the winner


http://www.invisibleglass.com/Home/FAQ


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Stoners is the best one I've found too lol!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Currently by chance using car chems glass cleaner and its pretty good...


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

i use just distilled white vinegar in a spray bottle. Cuts through everything, streak free finish as well and very cheap to use. Used to use a mix of 4:1 water isopropyl alcohol as well which works well.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I like fast glass. I've tried a few but haven't been impressed. I'm yet to try the stoners one though.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Just moved on to Gtechniq G6 Glass cleaner from Autoglym glass cream, and I'm loving the results. However I do hear great things about Stoner's


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

im another who just uses distilled vinegar and warm water - doesn't leave any streaks at all and is really cheap.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

gtechniq c6 is awesome best ive used and easy to use.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Crystal Green for me :thumb:


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Stoners, the best.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

IPA 20% + couple drops of green fairy in it.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Valet pro


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

3M for me!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

AG Fast Glass is recommended for tinted windows by the majority of tinters


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Asda and 75p a bottle

Richard


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

wats stoners rain repel like


----------



## Optimal_Dwayne (Oct 21, 2014)

Currently use 3M, no comparisons just yet though...


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm impressed with Angelwax glass cleaner: http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=superior-automotive-glass-cleaner

Cleans the glass really well and leaves no streaks.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

e60mad said:


> Aristowax Invisible Window Cleaner-750ml. £1 @ B&M


+1


----------



## Vegaducatista (Feb 22, 2014)

Meguiars glass cleaner concentrate for me..
It's so strong..


----------



## mkht78 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry for bringing up this thread again. I've decided to go for the 'Stoner invisible glass cleaner' after reading decent reviews for it. Although, I've found two versions - the standard one and the other with rain repellent. 

Question is, which one should I go for? Would the rain repellent version be safe to use for interior as well? Apologies if this has been asked before and thanks for those who can help.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Vegaducatista said:


> Meguiars glass cleaner concentrate for me..
> It's so strong..


+1 for me too. :thumb:


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

The Big Shiner Glass Power is great.

Its an ipa and purified water based mix.


----------

